# نظام لتبريد معالجات الحواسيب وسط النيران (توفير طاقة + حماية)



## م.محمد الكردي (18 يوليو 2006)

نظام لتبريد معالجات الحواسيب وسط النيران

تضع شركات منتجة للشرائح الإلكترونية مثل إنتل وإيه. ام. دي مزيداً من الترانزستورات داخل الشرائح من أجل زيادة سرعتها. مثلاً شرائح بنتيوم 4 الحالية تحمل أكثر من 42 مليون مفتاح الكتروني متراصة في مساحة لا تزيد على طابع البريد الصغير، غير أن هناك مشكلة في ذلك هي أن كثرة هذه الترانزستورات يولد حرارة تصل إلى مثل حرارة مصباح كهربي بقوة 50 واط. 

هذه الحرارة قد تضر بالمكونات الدقيقة وتسبب ضياع وفقدان البيانات والمعلومات، وهي مشكلة متزايدة الأهمية، وهناك بعض أجهزة الحاسوب تستخدم أنظمة تبريد مائي متقدمة للتغلب على هذه الحرارة. لكن الباحثين في معامل سانديا الوطنية (الاميركية) يعملون على التوصل إلى حل أفضل من أجل الاستخدامات العسكرية، التي قد تجد طريقها قريباً أيضاً إلى الحواسيب المكتبية المحمولة. 

	أنابيب الميثانول:- 

تم تطوير هذه الشبكة في اطار مشروع مشترك مع باحثين في معهد جورجيا للتكنولوجيا من أجل التوصل إلى وسيلة جديدة لتبريد الحواسيب المستخدمة في الأغراض العسكرية وأنظمة الرادار وحواسيب محمولة تستخدم في المعارك وميادين القتال. 

شبكة الأنابيب الذكية بسيطة، عبارة عن مسطح من النحاس يحتوي على قنوات مفرغة يصل قطر كل منها إلى سبعة ميكرونات، أي نحو المسافة بين خطين في بصمة الاصبع، ويجري بداخلها غاز الميثانول. 

عندما يتم توصيل هذا المسطح بمعالج البيانات يندفع غاز الميثانول نحو المناطق الحارة بالخاصة الشعرية وتسبب الحرار تبخر الميثانول وتحول إلى غاز، بعد ان كان في حالة سائلة، وبالتالي يبتعد عن المناطق الساخنة مرة أخرى، ويمكن توجيه مسار الغاز، ليأخذ الحرارة نحو المناطق الباردة، أي جوانب المسطح مثلاً، وعندما يبرد الغاز يتكثف مرة أخرى ليتحول إلى سائل ويعود إلى المناطق الساخنة ليبدأ عملية التبريد من جديد. 

	سهل الصناعة:- 

يقول مايكل رايتلي العضو الرئيسي في الفريق الفني في معامل سانديا ان شبكة الأنابيب الذكية لديها قدرة توصيل تبلغ ضعف شرائح النحاس العادية من نفس الحجم، لكنه يقول: من الصعب قياس كفاءة هذه الأنابيب، وما زلنا في حاجة إلى مزيد من الاختبارات التي سوف تجرى خلال العام المقبل. 

غير أنه يشير إلى أن انتاج شبكات الأنابيب الذكية سهل ولايحتاج إلى آلات معقدة فالانتاج يتم بالأدوات المتاحة الاهم من ذلك هو أن شرائح الأنابيب يمكن ان تناسب أي تصميم من الحواسيب مثل الحواسيب المحمولة الرقيقة. 

	أكثر من طريقة للتبريد:- 

يقول منتجو الشرائح الالكترونية أن تلك تعتبر خطوة في الاتجاه الصحيح عند وضع الشرائح بكثافة أكبر في الحواسيب. 

ويقول جون هنلين المدير بشركة ترانزميتا: هذه هندسة خالصة وسوف تفيد كل الشركات التي تنتج الحواسيب المحمولة منها، غير أنه وغيره يشيرون إلى أن أنظمة التبريد الخارجية لن تحل المشكلة بالكامل، وتحاول شركات انتاج الشرائح الالكترونية أن تطور شرائح ذات تبريد ذاتي. 
مثلاً شرائح شركته، كما يقول تحمل عدداً أقل من الترانزستورات وتحتاج إلى طاقة كهربية أقل لتشغيل معالجات بنتيوم القياسية للحواسيب المكتبية، ورغم أن هذه الشرائح لا تصل إلى سرعة الحاسب، فإن المستخدم العادي يحصل على مستوى أداء كاف لعملياته على الحاسوب. 

كما تعمل إنتل على تطوير شرائح لا تحتاج إلى تبريد من خلال تغيير تصميم وهندسة خط معالجات بنتيوم. وتقول شركة ويلفورد بنقولد ان معالجها المقبل باسم بانياس سوف يحتوي على شرائح أصغر وتستهلك كهرباء أقل، مع برنامج داخلي لوقف عمل الترانزستورات حتى لا تستهلك طاقة أكبر وبالتالي لا تحتاج إلى تبريد. 

ورغم ذلك لا يزال كثيرون يتفقون على نظام سانديا الجديد للتبريد سوف يكون مفيدا ويقول رايتلي وفريقه أنهم سوف يستمرون في التجارب من أجل حواسيب الاستخدامات العسكرية والهدف هو انتاج نظام تبريد كفء للحواسيب القوية يستطيع جندي أن يحملها في خضم نيران المعركة.


----------



## moonbow (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم...
موضوع قيم بارك الله بكم


----------

